# Emigrating to New Zealnd with our child



## Tash & Ash (Feb 26, 2015)

Hi Everyone
We are hoping to emigrate to New Zealand and are just in the process of seeing we are eligible. We are moving to have a more outdoor life style where it is safe for our daughter to grow up. I've heard lots of conflicting advice from people who have said to move to Australia but we believe New Zealand would be a better choice for us.
I have had a look at places to live and feeling a bit overwhelmed. We would like somewhere in the suburbs which is situated close to a beach or nature reserve but is within easy travelling distance to the city.
Can anyone give me any information on the areas I should be looking at? and what kind of prices rental and buying the houses are. I thought we would get a bit more for our money there but it looks quite expensive. It would also have to be situated close to good schools (daughter is only one at present).

Any information would be appreciated.
Thank you
Natasha and Ash


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Tash & Ash said:


> Hi Everyone
> We are hoping to emigrate to New Zealand and are just in the process of seeing we are eligible. We are moving to have a more outdoor life style where it is safe for our daughter to grow up. I've heard lots of conflicting advice from people who have said to move to Australia but we believe New Zealand would be a better choice for us.
> I have had a look at places to live and feeling a bit overwhelmed. We would like somewhere in the suburbs which is situated close to a beach or nature reserve but is within easy travelling distance to the city.
> Can anyone give me any information on the areas I should be looking at? and what kind of prices rental and buying the houses are. I thought we would get a bit more for our money there but it looks quite expensive. It would also have to be situated close to good schools (daughter is only one at present).
> ...


Good call. Exactly the reasons why we moved.

Which city are you looking at ? What about jobs ?

Usually a person can't decide on a place to live as you'll need to find a job to survive so you'll come to live wherever the job is.
If you do it the other way around you need to make sure the place you intend to settle gives you the best chance to find a job.


----------



## ClemClan (Oct 8, 2009)

The Internet is such a huge gateway to finding out a lot of information about moving here. You can get an idea of rental and purchase prices in all the cities in NZ by looking at Real Estate, Houses for Sale, Rentals, Commercial and Businesses for sale at Realestate.co.nz - Realestate.co.nz and Buy online and sell with NZ's #1 auction & classifieds site | Trade Me

On the Trade Me site there is also an opportunity to look at jobs as well as Jobs on SEEK - New Zealand's no.1 Employment, Career and Recruitment site

Deciding where to move to in NZ is a huge decision and if it's possible for you to experience NZ before emigrating that would be ideal. However, it's not imperative. Personally I would avoid Auckland. However, Tauranga, Wellington, Nelson, Marlborough and Christchurch are all worth looking at. 

There are downsides like there is in any country and yes it is expensive to live depending on your earnings etc. There's a whole mix and match of opinions that come from expats on the forum and who'll you meet because at the end of the day it's all about personal happiness and preferences. What works for one family, doesn't work for another. I've been here nearly eight years now and it's had its up's and down's - but that's life anyway. My hardest battle is being away from family. 

When looking at schools, you will need to live in the school zones to enrol your child, so that's worth remembering. You will notice schools have decile ratings 1-10, the higher the decile the better the school, so you're aiming for a 9 or 10. 

All the best


----------

